# Wing Chun Schools in North Dakota



## plsnt (Mar 29, 2011)

Despite exhaustive search, I couldn't find any schools for Wing Chun in North Dakota. I hope at least there is someone who has learned Wing Chun and is ready to give some lessons there. Does anyone know anybody who knows/practices/teaches Wing Chun there?


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm not sure what part of North Dakota you're in, but when I was stationed in Grand Forks there was only one school that I know of right outside the Air Force base that taught Kuk Sool Won and has since closed to my knowledge. I believe now there is a small ATA school and one other Tae Kwon Do (not sure if it's ITF or WTF) school there now.  
As far as Wing Chun training, if you're near UND or the Air Force base you may want to check on the campus to see.


----------



## yak sao (Mar 30, 2011)

I would look for instructors in the surrounding states and contact them to see if they would be willing to travel to you on a monthly / semi monthly basis.
If you spread the cost among a few people it would not be as much as you think.
I know Emin Boztepe has schools in Montana and Minnesota.
www.ebmas.net


----------



## plsnt (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi, that would be nice. Thanks everyone.  In Grand Forks, there doesn't seem to be Wing Chun schools there. If someone from any neighbouring states can come once in a month or so to give lessons, that would be helpful.


----------

